# New boat.



## dillakilla12 (Sep 24, 2013)

1642 Prodigy W/ stage 2 Mudbuddy mini 23. Gonna start on the blind in a few days.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Sep 24, 2013)

I already told you this but I'll say it again..that's a sharp rig. Chad is gonna have his hands full. Congrats on your new hull.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice!!! What does a rig like that set you back?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice rig! That is one sharp looking boat!!


----------



## PaulD (Sep 24, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Nice!!! What does a rig like that set you back?



About 3-4' from the tailgate on most trailers.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 24, 2013)

PaulD said:


> About 3-4' from the tailgate on most trailers.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 24, 2013)

That's like asking a woman her weight or a man how much he makes.

Seriously, nice boat, got any pictures of the deck layout?


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 24, 2013)

Well I dont really wanna talk money lol but the boat is awesome and I would def go with Chad if your looking for a custom boat and I will say the price is right. He has one kinda like mine for sale right now and can build u whatever u want! Hopefully I'm gonna run her Friday and start on my blind next week. Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 24, 2013)

I will take a pic from the driver seat when I get home from my physical therapy.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 24, 2013)

...................hhhhmmmmmmm......... don't really understand your logic but to each is own


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 24, 2013)

No kiddin Robbie... I was a little curious myself


----------



## PaulD (Sep 24, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> ...................hhhhmmmmmmm......... don't really understand your logic but to each is own



Tact and etiquette. Like I said. No No: 

Interested in that picture when you get it up, thanks.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 24, 2013)

Not letting me upload any pix for some reason.


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice boat man.  Like the camo.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 24, 2013)

Very nice... Congrats, post up some speeds!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice, I like your boat.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 28, 2013)

23 mph in deep water and 25-26 mph in shallow and gets to those speeds with a quickness! got stuck yesterday trying to get over a beaver dam and the small island right past it but other than that I love it! Gonna build the blind this week!


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats on the performance !


----------



## S.Tanner (Sep 28, 2013)

Who built the hull? I did a search for Prodigy and came up empty handed..


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Sep 30, 2013)

S.Tanner said:


> Who built the hull? I did a search for Prodigy and came up empty handed..



Go over to GWF. There are a bunch of sponsor links and a full thread about the business. Sounds like a good guy with a good product.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 1, 2013)

Prodigy Boats, theybhave a facebook page or u can email them at: clecompte@outlook.com


----------



## OILMAN (Oct 6, 2013)

Good looking boat!


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 7, 2013)

Smokin' rig!


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Oct 8, 2013)

This is my company guys.  We are hard at work.  U can find more pics at www.facebook.com\prodigyboats and im working to get a web site up.  

U will not find a better looking, performing or stronger boat out there.  A few pics......

U can reach us at cajun@prodigyboats.com or call us at 770-355-6220


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Oct 8, 2013)

this is a 1854 we did for me..............it will carry a load and get it done.........


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 9, 2013)

You do good work sir ! How tall are the sides?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2013)

I said it before. Nice work


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Oct 9, 2013)

42" has 18" 
48 can have 18,21,24"
54 has 21"


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yall need to get ya a Prodigy! I'm tellin ya these boats are awesome!


----------



## brittonl (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sold!! Best looking rig I've seen in a long while! Very nice.


----------



## JMB (Oct 13, 2013)

Sharp boat. I'll be interested in the speeds as well. Thinking about that motor to replace my 27hp Mudbuddy LT. 

James


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 13, 2013)

25 mph the other day with me (300lb) buddy thats like 220 lbs and hunt load. Gets to that speed with a quickness.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 13, 2013)

Bumped 26 a couple times using a speedo app on droid


----------



## arrow4u (Oct 18, 2013)

chad is gonna give gator trax a run for their money.

thats AWESOME nice rig


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Almost done with the frame. Waiting on netting so I can attach my killer weed.


----------



## arkie1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking good there.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice Blind Frame


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Nov 4, 2013)

Someone say speed?

This is what 33.8 looks like........

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179306505594570&set=vb.148286078696613&type=2&theater


----------

